# NGD: RG852MPB



## haydn (Mar 30, 2015)

Here is my leap into the world of 8 string guitars! Got this beauty a few days ago and I'm absolutely in love. The extra string has definitely taken some getting used to but the guitar plays great. Lightning fast neck, easy access to the highest frets, low action - all the things I've come to love on my other RG's in an 8 string package. Unfortunately I can't comment much on the tone at this time because I just have my iPad + Bias with me, though even with passive pickups the low E seems to come through pretty nice. 

I will let the finish speak for itself (though my cell phone pics don't do it justice).


----------



## matisq (Mar 30, 2015)

HNGD.
I wish I could buy this finish option in my country.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 30, 2015)

Fvcking sexy


----------



## neurosis (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh god that fretboard!!! The top is beautiful but what is with the fretboard... so perfect.

Really nice score. Enjoy!


----------



## Apathygrind (Mar 30, 2015)

That Paint job!! <3333


----------



## Funky D (Mar 30, 2015)

Moar Guitars with Maple fretboards please!


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Mar 30, 2015)

Very nice man, HNGD!


----------



## Noxon (Apr 7, 2015)

That's awesome. I dig that color with the maple board. Congrats!


----------



## Ericjutsu (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice man. Where did you get that guitar? I have the Hazelnut Ale Brown version with the black limba top. Mine came with active PU so I had to change them out to passives with a coil splitting. I think I may be a little jealous.


----------



## superheavydeathmetal (Apr 7, 2015)

That thing is gorgeous, man! My guitar also has an oceanic finish (flame, not bird's-eye) with a maple fretboard (plain, not bird's eye), which is part of the reason why I fell in love with it and couldn't pass it up.



Funky D said:


> Moar Guitars with Maple fretboards please!



Okay!  Here is a stock vector image, and the best picture I have on hand, which doesn't quite do it justice. (I would take a better picture, but I'm at work, haha.)


----------



## octatoan (Apr 8, 2015)

Is this a Prestige?


----------



## superheavydeathmetal (Apr 8, 2015)

octatoan said:


> Is this a Prestige?


Yup. It's written on the headstock. It's just really faint.


----------



## haydn (Apr 9, 2015)

Ericjutsu said:


> Nice man. Where did you get that guitar? I have the Hazelnut Ale Brown version with the black limba top. Mine came with active PU so I had to change them out to passives with a coil splitting. I think I may be a little jealous.



Sweetwater! Ibanez Prestige RG852MPB - Ghost Fleet Blue Burst | Sweetwater.com

That's why I was so excited when I saw this model announced - I had been looking at the other 852's for a while but wasn't thrilled about the active pickups. The hazelnut brown is gorgeous though


----------



## octatoan (Apr 9, 2015)

Ibanez should just buckle up and release an RGFDF32ALPHABETSOUPX-QM already.


----------



## Petef2007 (Apr 9, 2015)

That is simply beyond gorgeous. If only these were available in the UK. 

HNGD


----------



## GRIZ (Apr 9, 2015)

I will probably be getting one of these next to compliment my 5528


----------



## PunchLine (Apr 10, 2015)

That top... No, that fretboard... No that top... No, wait that fretboard... That top looks like an image received from a deep space telescope! Very very beautiful, HNGD man!


----------



## Petef2007 (Apr 11, 2015)

As a quick question regarding USA Ibanez models, is there ACTUALLY a way to get these into the UK without either blind buying or going stateside in person?


----------



## Ericjutsu (Apr 14, 2015)

haydn said:


> Sweetwater! Ibanez Prestige RG852MPB - Ghost Fleet Blue Burst | Sweetwater.com
> 
> That's why I was so excited when I saw this model announced - I had been looking at the other 852's for a while but wasn't thrilled about the active pickups. The hazelnut brown is gorgeous though




Yeah I shouldn't complain too much. I love the look of mine too. I hated that it came with actives though. I had to buy passives(Nazgul/Sentient) and add a push/pull tone knob for coil splitting.


----------



## Ilenia (Apr 15, 2015)

I wanna that freatboard! And that guitar lol

How is compare a 2228?


----------



## DeadThrone (Apr 23, 2015)

honestly, I don't have the best vision and I can't tell if those are nickle frets? I honestly know very little about the 8 string production prestiges. If those are stainless steel, I'm sold on it.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Apr 25, 2015)

Birdseye maple neck, saaaooo tasty


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 27, 2015)

How do you like the PAF8's in that thing?


----------



## George Djentson (Apr 30, 2015)

and I thought all the promotional photos looked good...DAMN that top and that board is just HNNNGGGG


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 30, 2015)

Guitar is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 30, 2015)

That is a beautiful guitar. I definitely want one of these next.


----------



## Vehuel (May 28, 2015)

I had the opportunity to order one, even from here in Europe!

I'm gonna have mine in september, it's gonna be hard to wait! 

What about the sound of this 8' ?


----------



## bzhan1 (May 28, 2015)

if they made it with the 2228 bridge that would look perfect, this bridge looks kind of ghetto for how nice the rest of the guitar is


----------



## Vehuel (May 28, 2015)

I don't agree with you bzhan1  The "fake" floyd rose is the same waste of time when changing strings, and strings through the body will be better for me for sustain and more massive sound! hehe


----------



## Vehuel (Aug 27, 2015)

Whats up with this guitar mate?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 1, 2015)

How about the back?! Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't it particularly nice looking for basswood? 

I have been going back & forth between this model and a Carvin DC800, and only the SS frets are tipping the scale slightly to the Carvin sideside, only slightly


----------

